# Traynor 6400 Series II Mixer/Amp question



## Richie11 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I have this Traynor 6400 Series II Mixer/Amp in for repair at L & M and their tech has all the parts but these two transistors that he cannot get for some reason, he's just not able to. What's my best option? I've decided to get these parts myself and bring them to him so the repair can be done. 
The transistors are BDV66D and BDV67D transistors, he said I need two of each have they have to be the ones with the 'D' at the end of the part number.
Is Ebay my best shot? or is there any other sites that supply this kind of stuff that I can purchase from?

Thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that's really bizarre, the first place he should have tried was Yorkville, L&M's sister company and the manufacturer of Traynor. Is he new to L&M? Or maybe that's a new L&M store and he has not dealt much with the Traynor factory yet?
Traynor made an awful lot of different products using the BDV66 & 67. When those transistors became unavailable they started subbing MJH11017 for the BDV66 and MJH11018 for the BDV67.
Yorkville part numbers are 6802 (for MJH11017) and 6779 (for MJH11018). If the L&M tech doesn't already have them in stock he should order them from Yorkville. Otherwise they should be available from any large electronics supplier like Mouser, Newark, Digikey etc.


----------



## Richie11 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I don't know why either, not even sure if he's new with L&M too. I'm assuming these MJH11017 and MJH11018 work exactly the same as the BDV66 and 67's? I remember him saying that he already tried some other transistors with no luck, maybe he wasn't aware of those MJH transistors. He was practically saying that I needed new BDV66*D* and 67*D* transistors or else I was pretty much SOL
I'm going to look into these MJH11017 and MJH11018 transistors more and hopefully it'll be the solution to my problem!
My amp has no gain channel and I used the mixer to crank the gain for my amp hahaha and my fuzz pedal is not giving me enough of it.. still sounds kinda ice pick-y

Thanks!


----------

